# Martial arts belt display help



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Has anyone made a belt display for martial arts belts? My niece and nephew are both into martial arts and I was asked to make a display for their belts. Problem is I'm not sure how the belts are held in place. 

Here are the pictures of the cases I am working from. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Interesting choice of Korean for the name. Her name shouldn't end with that syllable... but most people won't know about it. If anyone cares, the Korean says Shin Tee Ah Meh Shing Got

Now that I read the details, it looks like that's not the one you are making. I would say just sew some velcro to the side of the belts that will be hidden and then put dowels at the ends to wrap around. Simple, clean, and easy.


----------

